# Gamen’s Turn



## swift

Gamen
Aquí está, camaradas
Aquí está, palabristas
Aquí está GAMEN*

¡Suban el telón!
¡Enciendan las luces!
¡Música, Lurrez...!


*_Gaucho Analista de Morfosintaxis Especialista en Nudos_​ ​

Gamen:

Estás a cinco posts de los 5 555. Y con todo este camino recorrido, entre análisis gramaticales en español, problemas de sinonimia, de fraseología y de gramática comparada lusohispánica y francoespañola , te llegó el turno de ser festejado. 

¡Adelante con los siguientes 5 555!


----------



## duvija

Eso, eso! a celebrar!


----------



## swift

¡Con mate y ruda!


----------



## Gamen

Iujuuuu!
Sí ya me siento una parte más de esta familia. A veces tomo esto como un trabajo y dedico una buena parte de mi tiempo en esto como lo hacen también todos ustedes. Estos foros producen adicción. Y esto es como una tarea que siento que "debo" realizar". 
A la vez siento que somos "compañeros entrañables de trabajo" que a veces estamos de acuerdo y a veces no, como sucede en la vida misma.

Un saludo amigos virtuales que no conozco pero de quienes uno va creando una imagen y una personalidad, ¿no?
No puedo ser breve nunca che, ni siquiera en este foro.

Gracias por el reconocimiento y espero seguir participando mucho tiempo más con el mismo entusiasmo del comienzo que siento no ha decaído.

Un beso y abrazo cariñoso a todos.
En Argentina somos muy besuqueiros.


----------



## swift

Te faltan dos posts para la cifra mágica, Gamen. Hasta entonces, no te celebraremos más nada como Dios manda. 




Y dejá descansar al psicólogo, che, que el diván lo dejamos guardado en el sótano de la duvija.


----------



## Gamen

Uno más  y ya está. ya llega. Ya está llegando...
Mais um / one more / encore un / ancora un altro.


----------



## swift

¡Los posts del _Celebrations _no cuentan! 







Novato.


----------



## Gamen

Tenés razón. No sabía che
No entro mucho a este subforo, pero los hilos de aquí sin más divertidos y supongo menos sujetos a moderación.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola Gamen!

¡Muchas felicidades!

La próxima ¿tenemos que celebrarla a los 6666 aportes o tenemos que esperar hasta los 11111?


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Peter. Celebremos otra vez cuando llegue a los 6666. No sé si voy a llegar a postear 11111.


----------



## osa_menor

¡Muchas felicidades también de mí!
Aprovecho la ocasión para agradecerte por muchas valiosas respuestas útiles.

¡Y prospero año nuevo a todos!

Un saludo,

Úrsula


----------



## Vanda

Nosso freguês antigo! Gosto muito das suas perguntas que nos fazem refletir no que nos é automático! Que vengan más 5 mil e cacetada!


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Vanda.
E' um prazer muito grande que você seja a moderadora do foro de idioma português.
Muito obrigado pela paciência que tem com todos e por ser sempre tão considerada para moderar.
Adoro esse foro e estou muito à vontade. Aprendi muito graças a todos vocês que me ajudaram tanto.
Tenho planos de viajar pro Brasil (acho que Florianópolis ou Buzios) no Janeiro por minhas férias.
Adoro o idioma, a gente, as praias, tudo, e quero conhecer já que nunca estive lá.
Depois te conto.
Saudacões e bom final de ano para você Vanda e para todos.


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios Gamen. Son siempre muy ilustrativos y esmerados, y enriquecen cada hilo. Un abrazo para tí.


----------

